# Arsenal - Napoli. 1 Ottobre ore 20.45



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2013)

Domani 1 Ottobre il Napoli sfiderà l'Arsenal in Champions League. Il Napoli arriva dal 2-1 al San Paolo contro il Dortmund, mentre l'Arsenal ha vinto la sua prima partita di coppa contro il Marasiglia in Francia, sempre per 2-1. L'Arsenal è prima in Premier League.

*Dove vedere la partita in tv?
*_Arsenal - Napoli sarà trasmessa su Sky Calcio e Mediaset Premium_.

Fischio d'inizio: ore 20.45


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2013)

*I convocati del Napoli:*

Rafael, Reina, Colombo, Albiol, Britos, Cannavaro, Fernandez, Armero, Behrami, Dzemaili, Hamsik, Inler, Mesto, Radosevic, Zuniga, Callejon, Mertens, Higuain, Insigne, Pandev, Duvan.


----------



## Snape (30 Settembre 2013)

Dai arsenal. Forza.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2013)

L'Arsenal è in un gran momento, non sarà affatto facile per il Napoli.
Spero vinca il Napoli, voglio vedere fuori l'inutile Arsenal.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Settembre 2013)

Spero nel 2.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Settembre 2013)

avanti napoli !!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2013)

Dura per il Napoli questa, se riesce a strappare un punto per me è già un successo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2013)

vince il napoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2013)

altro spettacolo di partita...forza napoli forza [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2013)

Il Napoli non vincerà, sarà molto probabilmente un X, l'Arsenal è in un periodo eccezionale ma il Napoli non è da meno. Tanti anni fa questa sfida la si sarebbe vista in Intertoto o al massimo in Uefa, sarebbe stata una mediocre partita ma ad oggi, data la condizione delle due squadre, è probabilmente la migliore partita che si possa vedere in Champions League.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2013)

L'unico anno in cui vorrei vedere le partite del Napoli lo mettono lo stesso giorno del Milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'unico anno in cui vorrei vedere le partite del Napoli lo mettono lo stesso giorno del Milan



Per vedere un Milan stellare poi


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non vincerà, sarà molto probabilmente un X, l'Arsenal è in un periodo eccezionale ma il Napoli non è da meno. Tanti anni fa questa sfida la si sarebbe vista in Intertoto o al massimo in Uefa, sarebbe stata una mediocre partita ma ad oggi, data la condizione delle due squadre, è probabilmente la migliore partita che si possa vedere in Champions League.



in che senso??


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non vincerà, sarà molto probabilmente un X, l'Arsenal è in un periodo eccezionale ma il Napoli non è da meno. Tanti anni fa questa sfida la si sarebbe vista in Intertoto o al massimo in Uefa, sarebbe stata una mediocre partita ma ad oggi, data la condizione delle due squadre, è probabilmente la migliore partita che si possa vedere in Champions League.



L'Arsenal se non sbaglio è alla quindicesima stagione consecutiva in Champions, torna a studiare và


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Higuain è out per la sfida dell'Emirates (ha lasciato prima la rifinitura). Al suo post Pandev. Concrete possibilità di recuperare Albiol.*


----------



## Snape (1 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Higuain è out per la sfida dell'Emirates (ha lasciato prima la rifinitura). Al suo post Pandev. Concrete possibilità di recuperare Albiol.*



Godo.


----------



## Dexter (1 Ottobre 2013)

Senza Higuain è dura,ma se la giocano lo stesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sconfitta sicura senza Higuain e Albiol


----------



## O Animal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera vediamo se è bastato un Sassuolo nella scarpa per far cambiare il vento... 

Spero che il Napoli giochi una gran partita ma il Liverpool di Benitez era mondialmente riconosciuto come la squadra con maggiori probabilità di successo alla terza giornata di campionato e che poi a Natale era già fuori da tutte le competizioni, diagramma esemplificativo:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

stasera prenderanno certi schiaffi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal se non sbaglio è alla quindicesima stagione consecutiva in Champions, torna a studiare và


Non c'entra nulla, son stati sempre una squadretta.


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla, son stati sempre una squadretta.



Squadretta un corno, qui dentro sembra che si stia parlando dell'Udinese d'Oltremanica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Squadretta un corno, qui dentro sembra che si stia parlando dell'Udinese d'Oltremanica


Vero, hanno vinto CL a pioggia negli ultimi anni. L'unico Arsenal accettabile è stato quello 2006, per il resto davvero robetta.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, hanno vinto CL a pioggia negli ultimi anni. L'unico Arsenal accettabile è stato quello 2006, per il resto davvero robetta.



Beh dai, per qualche stagione il campionato inglese è stato quello nettamente più competitivo.
L'Arsenal se avesse giocato in Italia probabilmente un paio di scudetti li avrebbe anche vinti.
Poi, personalmente, è una squadra che non sopporto, però non è propriamente una squadretta, IMHO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Squadretta un corno, qui dentro sembra che si stia parlando dell'Udinese d'Oltremanica



Splendidi oggi è scatenato...non aggiungere altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh dai, per qualche stagione il campionato inglese è stato quello nettamente più competitivo.
> L'Arsenal se avesse giocato in Italia probabilmente un paio di scudetti li avrebbe anche vinti.
> Poi, personalmente, è una squadra che non sopporto, però non è propriamente una squadretta, IMHO.


Io guardo soltanto le bacheche e guardando le bacheche vedo una CL al Manchester UTD e una al Chelsea, non altro.


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io guardo soltanto le bacheche e guardando le bacheche vedo una CL al Manchester UTD e una al Chelsea, non altro.



Sei stato lobotomizzato da Fester


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sei stato lobotomizzato da Fester


Aggiungici che negli ultimi cinque anni abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti in serie A e quindi siamo un top cloib


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Splendidi oggi è scatenato...non aggiungere altro



Fermiamolo prima che sia troppo tardi.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aggiungici che negli ultimi cinque anni abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti in serie A e quindi siamo un top cloib


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fermiamolo prima che sia troppo tardi.


Io ti detesto.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io guardo soltanto le bacheche e guardando le bacheche vedo una CL al Manchester UTD e una al Chelsea, non altro.



Ma è chiaro che non sia uno squadrone, però nel ranking è davanti a noi ed è stabilmente in prima fascia.
Se dobbiamo considerare solamente la bacheca, in questo momento abbiamo lo stesso prestigio del Cittadella.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fermiamolo prima che sia troppo tardi.



lol

non sarà l'Arsenal di Henry, ma sembra più forte di quella degli ultimi anni...per me stasera se lo mangia il Napoli


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Peccato davvero il Napoli giochi la stessa sera del Milan, c'erano partite molto molto belle da seguire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Peccato davvero il Napoli giochi la stessa sera del Milan, c'erano partite molto molto belle da seguire.


E son due...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro che non sia uno squadrone, però nel ranking è davanti a noi ed è stabilmente in prima fascia.
> Se dobbiamo considerare solamente la bacheca, in questo momento abbiamo lo stesso prestigio del Cittadella.


Quello che voglio dire è che ad oggi è probabilmente la partita più bella da vedere in CL, quando mai Napoli-Arsenal, storicamente, è stata una bella sfida? Quando si parla di vertici d'Europa si parla di Real, Bayern, Barcellona...


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sarà dura per il Napoli, l'Arsenal è in un gran momento.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Higuain in tribuna. Gioca Pandev*


Una sconfitta all'Emirates Stadium ci può stare dai senza il tuo migliore giocatore


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vince l'Arsenal 4 a 2

- - - Aggiornato - - -

5000 tifosi napoletani all'emirates


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

Segna Ramses secondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2013)

1-0 Ozil


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

2-0 che pena sto napule


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

tutto come previsto


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2013)

Godo per de Laurentiis almeno si da una calmata


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2013)

2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mammamia Flamini  al centro del centrocampo  che splendore


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Anche da queste partite capisci che non potranno lottare per lo scudo. In difesa con Britos,Mesto e Cannavaro non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Squadretta l'Arsenal


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

In Inghilterra è difficile per chiunque squadra ospite straniera, che si tratti dell'Arsenal o del manchester United o City.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche da queste partite capisci che non potranno lottare per lo scudo. In difesa con Britos,Mesto e Cannavaro non vai da nessuna parte.



Concordo. Hanno una difesa da Europa League, avrebbero dovuto investire in quei ruoli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2013)

Flamini bella partita


----------



## Snape (1 Ottobre 2013)

G o d o. Godo. Godo.


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2013)

eh ma la premier e in crisi... si vede perche l'arsenal sta davanti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

Hanno regalato i primi 15 minuti praticamente..al San paolo l'Arsenal sarà sotteratto


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno regalato i primi 15 minuti praticamente..al San paolo l'Arsenal sarà sotteratto



Però oggi ad essere sotterrato, distrutto, annientato, è stato il Napoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però oggi ad essere sotterrato, distrutto, annientato, è stato il Napoli.



Assolutamente.. ma l'Arsenal è stato sottovalutato, è la squadra più in forma in questo periodo insieme ad Atletico, Bayern e farca


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.. ma l'Arsenal è stato sottovalutato, è la squadra più in forma in questo periodo insieme ad Atletico, Bayern e farca



Ora è durissima per il Napoli, perchè a Dortmund ne beccano altri 3.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2013)

L'Arsenal,in questo momento,è una delle squadre più forti d'Europa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Immagino quanti ne avremo presi noi, comunque anch'io sono d'accordo sul fatto che al San Paolo sarà l'arsenal a soffrire.


----------



## O Animal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Non segnare a quella difesa con Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny e Gibbs è quasi peggio che farsi regalare un rigore al 92 per pareggiare una partita che meritavi di perdere dal primo minuto...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

Napoli stanchissimo comunque....


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

"We are no neapolitans" recitava uno striscione all'Emirates.
L'Arsenal verrà bannato dalla Champions per almeno 5 anni, vero?
Quanto sono razzisti questi inglesi.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ozil ha cambiato una squadra comunque.
Ancelotti fenomeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2013)

il napoli se vuole qualificarsi deve fare 6 punti col marsiglia senza se e senza ma... e vedremo chi tra arsenal e dortmund farà più punti nei due scontri diretti che li attendono...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

comunque girone fantastico eh


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2013)

Il Napoli farebbe bene a non dare troppa importanza alla Champions (che tanto non vincerà mai) ed a dedicarsi al campionato


----------



## Mou (2 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "We are no neapolitans" recitava uno striscione all'Emirates.
> L'Arsenal verrà bannato dalla Champions per almeno 5 anni, vero?
> Quanto sono razzisti questi inglesi.



Chiara discriminazione territoriale.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sono forti ma per vincere contro certe squadre ci vuole di più.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ozil ha cambiato una squadra comunque.
> Ancelotti fenomeno.


Io direi Florentino fenomeno. Quando ti offrono 50 milioni dopo averne spesi oltre 150 per il mercato, credo che certe decisioni le prenda più la dirigenza che l'allenatore stesso. Anche perché, faccio un esempio, se lui voleva vendere Di Maria e offrivano 30, mentre per Ozil ne offrivano 50 anche un ignorante in matematica avrebbe venduto Ozil.


----------



## Snape (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ozil ha cambiato una squadra comunque.
> Ancelotti fenomeno.



Certo perchè ovviamente l'ha voluto cedere lui. E ha voluto bale a 100 mln, sicuramente. Non è stata la megalomania di Perez, no no. Ancelotti ha ordinato via higuain, ozil e coentrao e dentro bale. Certo.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Ottobre 2013)

Al Real comanda Perez, nessuno arriva (Di Maria, Modric, Coentrao, Khedira) o parte (Higuain, Ozil, Casillas ?) se non è d'accordo anche lui. Quindi mi sembra ingeneroso dare la colpa ad Ancelotti della cessione del tedesco, anzi secondo me a Carletto sarebbe andata benissimo anche la stessa identica rosa della passata stagione senza nessun acquisto e nessuna cessione.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ozil ha cambiato una squadra comunque.
> Ancelotti fenomeno.



Ancelotti non l'ha venduto Ozil, cosi come Higuain. Fosse per lui dovevano rimanere entrambi. Ma il primo l'ha voluto vendere il presidente per finanziare Bale, il secondo ha voluto andare via lui. 

Detto questo gioca un certo Isco al posto di Ozil, che è fortissimo oltre che giovane con ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Serginho (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ozil ha cambiato una squadra comunque.
> Ancelotti fenomeno.



Ma che caspita vai dicendo?


----------

